# Lunker City plastics



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone used the Lunker City plastics?

These should go alright on our salmon in the harbour. ...I got some 1.75" fin-s shads in clear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

I hadn't heard of them until your post, but I looked up their webstore and had a bit of a browse. They seem to produce pretty much run-of-the-mil splastics (mostly grubs and shads) and spoons. nothing really game-changing stood out at me.

What are you trying to target with them--threadfins? I've never caught one on a plastic, they seem to be fond of stirruped livies and the humble pilchard though.

cheers
starling


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

SkybluCraig said:


> Anyone used the Lunker City plastics?
> 
> These should go alright on our salmon in the harbour. ...I got some 1.75" fin-s shads in clear.


I was using the white and clear glitter one in 2.5" last two weeks ago but still pretty hard work on the salmon. The hook up ratio is like 1 out 100 casts  . Mind you I was also using 5g Halco and still find it hard to entice more than a few bites. Hopefully by now the ***** will be less fussy or the 1.75" will do the trick.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Yea aussie salmon in the Harbour. Some people suggest putting a fly 30cm behind a metal will do the job okay. Those whipsticks look pretty good... I might check them out next time at the tackle store.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I tried a fly behind a popper last year but it did tangle a bit, maybe a metal would work better.
Lunker plastics are good. We used to put together an order between a few of us to save on postage.

ps. you should entry that pic into the photo comp Craig.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The 4" per pic below has worked for me when trolling for salmon. I see they also have a 3" which I think would work even better.

View attachment 2


The 6" Squid would be my favourite kingfish soft plastic.

View attachment 1


Also had some success with the River2Sea Gastronomic in tails (with scale)



But when they're super fussy I struggle (even with a 5gm halco).


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep love the LC slug-go's in 6". Not seen anything smaller for sale over here though, where'd you buy them?


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Keza - the iPhone skills are a work in progress and to be honest I thought I'd deleted the pic until it posted. Not so easy doing it from the phone. Happy to accept first prize in worst photo comp. imagine what I'd be like taking them on the water.

I was after these for the smallest / clearest lures to mimic the glassies in the harbour. I was certainly going to try with it on a hook and use a bubble float. Never used them today they'd be a waste on those choppers. I'll post an update once I use them.

PTF - got them from compleat angler on George st CBD.good blokes in there and yak fishos too.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

SkybluCraig said:


> Keza - the iPhone skills are a work in progress and to be honest I thought I'd deleted the pic until it posted. Not so easy doing it from the phone. Happy to accept first prize in worst photo comp. imagine what I'd be like taking them on the water.
> 
> I was after these for the smallest / clearest lures to mimic the glassies in the harbour. I was certainly going to try with it on a hook and use a bubble float. Never used them today they'd be a waste on those choppers. I'll post an update once I use them.
> 
> PTF - got them from compleat angler on George st CBD.good blokes in there and yak fishos too.


Oh I did not know the blokes in CBD compleat angler are also yak fisho. Next time when I go there I should have a chat with them


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

These look similar & pretty cheap too http://bit.ly/VDG7fF

Marty


----------

